
Hashcat v3.00 released - mrb
https://hashcat.net/forum/thread-5559.html
======
slizard
What about benchmarks and performance updates/regression/etc.? I'm sure the
CUDA to OCL switch was a preformance hit at least in some cases (and compared
to the equivalent CUDA code). Has anybody worked on something comprehensive?

Would be good to convince he Phoronix guy to add it to his standard set of
OpenCL benchmarks. He has the hardware and a good benchmarking/reporting tool,
but somebody will need to pester him to do the benchmarks right.

------
executesorder66
They said they merged hashcat and oclhashcat.

Sorry for the noob question, but is there any reason why they didn't also
merge it with cudahashcat?

~~~
ac29
They did, which unfortunately means reduced performance for older (pre-
Maxwell) NVIDIA cards.

------
deathy
Nice speedup. On my GTX 980Ti, WPA/WPA2 benchmark (-b -m 2500):
cudaHashcat-2.01: 281.1 kH/s, hashcat-3.00: 301.2 kH/s

------
yeasayer
Why there is no homebrew formula for hashcat? Developer claims OS X support.

Feels weird to download binaries and check sums manually.

~~~
t3nary
This belongs to homebrew cask
([https://caskroom.github.io/](https://caskroom.github.io/)) and you can
indeed install it using cask.

~~~
yeasayer
Isn't cask supposed to be for heavy apps with GUI?

~~~
Ambroos
I think you probably need some pretty big libraries installed to compile it
yourself. Using cask you don't have to.

